# Temperature = Velocity change



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

I was wondering does anyone have any information on Alliant pwder to do with temperature change and how much this will effect velocity? I have called Alliant several times and emailed them and have not gotten a response. The powder I am asking about is RL19. I have call Hogdon and on there extreme series of powder they say if I chronograph a cartridge at say 85 degrees and then at 25 degrees ambient temperature I should only see a drop of 10 to 15 FPS.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Aliant powder is popular in Alaska due to it's ability to hold very similar velocity's in a wide range of temps.

Experiment with the defroster to imitate hot temps or a cooler with a ziplock bag to imitate cold ambient temps for you loads. When the chronograph is set up you should be able to get some good data.

Norm


----------



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

Good idea I will try that. Thanks :beer:


----------

